# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Idemo na Guinessa!

## apricot

:Smile:  
No, dobro, nećemo baš na Guinessa, ali... 

Roda vas poziva da se u što većem broju okupimo i pokažemo koliko nam je dojenje važno.

U subotu, 4. listopada, u 12:30, okupimo se ispred hotela "Dubrovnik" u Gajevoj, bez obzira na vremenske (ne)prilike.
U Tjednu dojenja, za vrijeme trajanja II Rodine mliječne konferencije... poručimo svima ono što same osjećamo prema dojenju. Podijelimo s drugima nešto što nam je drago, pokažimo kako je dojenje jednostavno i lijepo...

Družimo se!
Udružimo se!
 :Love:

----------


## apricot

Lista:

1. apricot i Zrin

----------


## ana.m

Lista:

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva




Ako dođe do promjene javim

----------


## leonisa

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea

----------


## s3ja

Eh, da mi je ta Gajeva s tim hotelom malo bliže, i ja bi vam se pridružila :Wink: ))

Ovako, budem u mislima s Vama i nadam se takvom medijskom odjeku da vas mogu gledati na vijestima i dnevniku!!!
I u 24sata sljedeći dan  :Wink: 

Želim vam vedar dan!

 :Love:

----------


## ivarica

kako je apricot rekla, nije guiness, ali skoro 

roda ove godine ide na ZLATO http://worldbreastfeedingweek.org/

WBW 2008 Global Breastfeeding Wave Event

    * Open to groups and individuals who organise a mass breastfeeding event during WBW 2008.
    * A GOLD MEDAL will be awarded for the event with a gathering of more than 200 mother/baby pairs.
    * A SILVER MEDAL will be awarded for the event with a gathering of more than 100 mother/baby pairs.
    * A BRONZE MEDAL will be awarded for the event with a gathering of more than 50 mother/baby pairs.

mozemo li premasiti nasu milenijsku fotku?   :Smile:

----------


## Nika

mozemo probat  :Smile:

----------


## macek

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara

----------


## Bubica

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

eto, po miljunti put žalim šta ne živim u zg!

----------


## pinocchio

jel' to znači da moramo početi vježbati dojenje u stojećem stavu? di ćemo se smjestiti? 

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva

----------


## ivarica

za tebe cemo donijeti fotelju   :Grin:  
i za prvu nerodu koja se javi  :/

----------


## mfo

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela (ne treba nam fotelja  :Smile:  )

----------


## ivarica

svaka cast bela   :Heart:

----------


## Maja

:Kiss:  

slobodno spamate  i razne dojeće prijateljice   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

vidis o tome nisam razmisljala...treba ovo veliko cudo drzati dok doji :/ 
nismo duuugo. ko sto pinokijica veli, ajmo vjezbati  :Grin:

----------


## Lupko

I mi stižemo!

----------


## puntica

evo i nas

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe

----------


## Tiwi

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian

----------


## kahna

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka (mi ćemo u turskom sjedu na podu ak treba)

----------


## Arkana10

samo da pozdravim ideju
i od srca zelim da dobijete zlatni medal
a sljedecu godinu i Guinessa, naravno!
 :Heart:

----------


## srecica

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila

----------


## spring

Predivno!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

> i za prvu nerodu koja se javi  :/


  :Laughing:  
A ja baš čitam po redu i mislim si kaj je to samo za članice.
Ajd možda dođem i ja... ak dobim fotelju

----------


## Saradadevii

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS

----------


## ms. ivy

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka

----------


## Mamita

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa

----------


## renci

Jel samo dojilice?
Možemo li i mi koji smo se dugo dojili, ali sad više ne, a ustvari još smo mali i to nam fali... i ponekad patimo... i htjeli bi svima reči kako je to lijepo...i tak to.
Jel možemo?  :Love:

----------


## renci

Šmrc, ipak ne, zar ne? Nisam više dojilica, ali on će zauvijek biti cicoljubac!  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

iskljucivo aktivni sisaci

----------


## mama courage

ja ću sjediti vis-a-vis i promatrati vas. i naravno govoriti kao i pred saborom da nemam veze s vama.  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

trebamo dva nezavisna svjedoka, kud ces bolje od tebe

----------


## jadro

zelim da se skupite u sto vecem broju   :Smile:  ..i da vam bude lijepo vrijeme...i idem probati P. natjerati da opet pocne cicati (bar da cicu drzi u ustima) pa da uzivamo   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pinocchio

ma ne treba fotelja...ja ću levitirati  :Razz:

----------


## mama courage

> trebamo dva nezavisna svjedoka, kud ces bolje od tebe


to ipak nek' odluče (i) ostale cure, ja ću ionako visiti tamo u to doba (ako uopće budem u zg)... ne želim da rodama stane (il se nedajbože ukiseli  :/ ) mlijeko u sisama čim me ugledaju  :Aparatic:  , a ni da se priča po kuluoarima mliječne konferencije da sam te podmitila čoksom (punom aditiva i kravljeg mlijeka) da bih postala neovisni svjedok.

----------


## Maja

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> trebamo dva nezavisna svjedoka, kud ces bolje od tebe
> 
> 
> to ipak nek' odluče (i) ostale cure, ja ću ionako visiti tamo u to doba (ako uopće budem u zg)... ne želim da rodama stane (il se nedajbože ukiseli  :/ ) mlijeko u sisama čim me ugledaju  , a ni da se priča po kuluoarima mliječne konferencije da sam te podmitila čoksom (punom aditiva i kravljeg mlijeka) da bih postala neovisni svjedok.


ja se APSOLUTNO slažem s ivaricom

----------


## ivarica

ma ja sam sigurna da ce ih se prijaviti bar 20 koje nisu mislile doci ako znaju da ces ti biti tamo
organizirat cemo nagradnu igru na forumu poslije, stavit cemo sve fotke pa nek te u ZAOKRUZI ULJEZA traze   :Grin:

----------


## Cvrčak

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon

----------


## triplemama

Joj a ja živim u Bosni    :Sad:  
U mislima sam sa vama   :Kiss:

----------


## saska7

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16.saska7 i Anja Vita

bas danas odrzah "30min podrske" telefonski frendici koja je ocajna jer joj malena ne dobiva dovoljno (prema pedijatrima) pa ju puntaju na dohranjivanje...DOJENJE JE VAZNO  :Smile:

----------


## Marymommy

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)

----------


## mozarela

kada dođete u slavoniju ja sam u prvim redovima!  :Kiss:

----------


## Leona.

baš mi je žao, ja sam tako dalekooo od zg  :Crying or Very sad:  
organizirajte nešto i u dalmaciji pa ćemo se potrudit 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Romina

jel bed ak dijete više nije cicavac?

----------


## ivarica

> jel bed ak dijete više nije cicavac?


da
ovo je dogadjanje u kojem nam trebaju aktivni sisaci

----------


## puntica

> baš mi je žao, ja sam tako dalekooo od zg  
> organizirajte nešto i u dalmaciji pa ćemo se potrudit


kao npr. OVO?  :Razz:

----------


## Vila

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila

----------


## Fidji

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian

----------


## MAMAvoliGITU

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana

----------


## ivana zg

ako ne odem na operaciju rado ću doći, ali eto na žalost ne mogu obećati..podržavamo vas Emanuela 17,5 mjeseci koja još vrlo aktivno doji :D   :Heart:   :Saint:   i ja.........hvala na obavjesti, i svaka pohvala što ovako nešto organizirate, podržavate i sudjelujete na tome...iskreno se nadam da ću moći doći i pokazati kako je dojejenje nešto najlijepše, najzdravije i najprirodnije na svijetu ( OK vrlo često fali sna  :Embarassed:   :Smile:  ) i kako su naše bebice zdrave i kršne  :Laughing:

----------


## ivana zg

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16.saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)

----------


## gegica

udaljeni smo kojih 60-ak kilometara, ali nastojat ćemo doći. pozdravljam ovu akciju i nadam se velikom odazivu i odjeku u javnosti. pusa svima malim sisavcima!

----------


## sfinga

mi smo predaleko   :Sad:  

ali cemo navijati za vas  :Kiss:

----------


## Angelina_2

i ja bi   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sundance

Meni je jedino problem što su vježbe na Goljaku u 11:45... Trebale bi trajati do 12:30h. Ako će trajati kraće i od tamo nam npr. treba 10 min možda stignemo...
Mi se prijavljujemo i nadam se da nećemo zakasniti...

----------


## Olivija

Potruditi ćemo se!

----------


## vrcki

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16.saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta)

----------


## ivana2008

kai domagoj )47 dana= i ja se prijavljujemo

----------


## ani4

i mi se prijavljujemo...
Ani4 i Lara

----------


## valena

> 1. apricot i Zrin
> 2. ana.m i Iva
> 3. leonisa i Lea
> 4. macek i zara
> 5. Bubica + Franka
> 6. Branka+Neva
> 7. mfo i Bela
> 8. puntica i miniMe
> 9. Tiwi & Ian
> ...


23.valena i Filip

----------


## apricot

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16.saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta)
23. valena i Filip

----------


## ssss

Ja moram protestirat   :Razz:  
Em jesenje kiše,al ajde valjda mora biti taj datum radi tog i tog(po ljeti bi se žalili na vručine ..)
Vrijeme za večinu djece iznad godine za spavanje
I subota je za dosta ljudi radna, pa da je popodne ili nedjeljom(isto vrijedi i za pregled AS)

Zbog navedenog nemožemo doči  :Sad:   I baš mi je krivooo

----------


## Kejt

ela tad spava, al spava oko sat vremena.
do kad to traje?

----------


## ivarica

ne traje dugo
moze spavati u marami ili u ruci tog dana?   :Smile:

----------


## Kejt

ima tri godine, ne može spavat u marami

----------


## Lutonjica

onda je dovoljno velika za propustiti ili pomaknuti spavanje   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

sitna skretanja ne remete pravac kretanja


zato i ja isto moram protestirat
jer da je recimo kolovoz bilo bi vam prevruce
ili vec nesto 
uvjek je lako nac  razlog zasto se ne moze doc
ovo je sad i nikad vise
jedinstvena prilika 
ponekad zbog nekih stvari vrijedi malo izmjeniti program ili iskociti iz rutine ili rec ma kvragu sve - bas idem!

----------


## Kejt

cure, halo, stvarno ne mislim da se trebam opravdavat/izgovarat
moja je procjena da ne mogu izdržat ono što me čeka ako ne odspava

----------


## Mukica

zao mi je kaj si tak shvatila moj post

pa normalno da ne moras
ne mora nitko
ja samo velim kaj ja mislim

----------


## Storma

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16.saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta)
23. valena i Filip
24. Storma i Kata

----------


## Storma

Bude li i Anita, racuna li se ipak kao 1 par?
Tandemasi su zakinuti   :Mad:

----------


## Brunda

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata
25. Brunda i Leon

----------


## MAMAvoliGITU

mozhe mi neko pojasnit koncept? nekak sam dobila dojam da su ex-sisavci nepozheljni - zashto?

----------


## EvaP

Probati cemo doci!!!

----------


## ivarica

da bi osvojili medalju trebamo okupiti odredeni broj aktivnih sisavaca, propozicije tako traze

----------


## MAMAvoliGITU

oke, skontala sam. zbrzala sam pa mi je promaklo   :Grin:

----------


## MAMAvoliGITU

rachunajte na nas!   8)

----------


## ivarica

bilo bi fer reci da ocekujemo od vas i spremnost na dojenje u javnosti   :Saint:

----------


## MAMAvoliGITU

ochekujte od nas   :Love:

----------


## kole

hvala na pozivu, nazalost nismo u mogucnosti doleteti do Zg  :Crying or Very sad:  ....
ali drzimo fige za ZLATO.
 :Love:

----------


## Nera

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon
26. Nera i Morena

----------


## Romina

> Romina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel bed ak dijete više nije cicavac?
> 
> 
> da
> ovo je dogadjanje u kojem nam trebaju aktivni sisaci



a onda se ne vidimo....možda nekom drugom prilikom

----------


## Tara

mi ćemo biti tad u gradu. međutim, moj sisavac ima 20 mjeseci i više ga ne mogu "nagovoriti" da doji kad ja to hoću. čisto me zanima - ako npr. ne bude baš tad htio dojiti jer će mu biti, recimo, zanimljivije trčkarati okolo, - kaj smo onda diskvalificirani?

----------


## Majuška

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon
26. Nera i Morena
27. Majuška i Mauro

----------


## tetamaja6

ja sam u Osijeku,ali obećavan da ću Elu staviti na siku u subotu u 12 i 30,i u mislima biti s vama!
da se poslikam da netko drži našu sliku,ako hoće provjeriti neka dođu!!!!
šala!

svim   :Heart:  navijam za zlato!  :Love:

----------


## blazena

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon
26. Nera i Morena
27. Majuška i Mauro
28. Ani4 i Lara
29. Blazena i Kico

(Dodala sam Ani4 da ju ne zaboravite... ako je to ona Ani4 - veselim se sto se vidimo   :Wink:  )

----------


## mel

Hvala na pozivu   :Love:  
Mi bi isli, ali smo u Ri a Gregor se ne voli voziti, hocu reci nikako se ne snalazimo u voznji, jednostavno ne podnosi AS  :Sad:  , imamo MaxiCosi cabrio i sa AS je sve ok, ali cim ga postavimo u nju i krenemo .. pocinje pakao   :Sad:  , jedva se odvezemo do mojih (1hvoznje), moramo stajati barem 2 puta i dojiti! Jedino ako se vozimo i cicamo   :Embarassed:  (znam katastrofa rjesenje)... cak smo probali da ga utrpamo u AS i onda ja sjednem na zadnje sjedalo do Elene (koja je u svojoj AS) i Gregora sa AS stavim sebi na krilo   :Rolling Eyes:  ... ma ni to nije neka ideja ali neznam vise kako, pa eto ja onda suskam - imam vrecicu igrackica ... i nekako se vozimo sa samo 1 stajanjem   :Rolling Eyes:  

I jos ako bi isli (nekim cudom ako se odlucimo), dio se parkirati? kamo da idu MM i Elena - koliko to sve traje, je li to samo fotkanje ili ima jos nesto u programu? 

A, ja bi tako isla.. zelim zlato   :Smile:   :D  
Nakon 4god dojenja Elene (4-5 puta mastitis i ravne bradavice ) i tandem dojenja kad se Gregor rodio i jos jednog mastitisa ovoljeto (zbog shoka sto je G bio u bolnici i nisu mi dali da doji na zahtjev  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) i jos uvijek iskljucivog dojenja ... ma ja bi dosla ...  :Smile:  

Ima netko neki savjet glede voznje?  :Love:  

I da

----------


## Princeza S

I mi se prijavljujemo!

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara

----------


## puntica

> Hvala na pozivu   
> Mi bi isli, ali smo u Ri a Gregor se ne voli voziti, hocu reci nikako se ne snalazimo u voznji, jednostavno ne podnosi AS  , imamo MaxiCosi cabrio i sa AS je sve ok, ali cim ga postavimo u nju i krenemo .. pocinje pakao   , jedva se odvezemo do mojih (1hvoznje), moramo stajati barem 2 puta i dojiti! Jedino ako se vozimo i cicamo   (znam katastrofa rjesenje)... cak smo probali da ga utrpamo u AS i onda ja sjednem na zadnje sjedalo do Elene (koja je u svojoj AS) i Gregora sa AS stavim sebi na krilo   ... ma ni to nije neka ideja ali neznam vise kako, pa eto ja onda suskam - imam vrecicu igrackica ... i nekako se vozimo sa samo 1 stajanjem


isto je i kod nas. vozimo se polako, sa stajanjima, i naravno većinu vremena je dojim. drugačije ne ide. nismo zbog toga nikad odustali od puta, samo putujemo u etapama ko tour de france   :Laughing:  
ako bude lijepo vrijeme na putu ri-zg ima tako puno lijepih mjesta, možete usput ne izlet (lokve, fužine...)  :Grin:

----------


## sasa

dolazimo!

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara
31. sasa i Vito

----------


## Frida

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara
31. sasa i Vito
32. frida&I&P

----------


## vlasta

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16.saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta)
23. valena i Filip
24. Storma i Kata
25. Brunda i Leon
26. Nera i Morena
27. Majuška i Mauro
28. Ani4 i Lara
29. Blazena i Kico
30. Prunceza S i Sara
31. sasa i Vito
32. frida&I&P
33. Vlasta i Allegra

----------


## akasha

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16.saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta)
23. valena i Filip
24. Storma i Kata
25. Brunda i Leon
26. Nera i Morena
27. Majuška i Mauro
28. Ani4 i Lara
29. Blazena i Kico
30. Prunceza S i Sara
31. sasa i Vito
32. frida&I&P
33. Vlasta i Allegra
34. Akasha i Elijah

----------


## meda

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16.saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta)
23. valena i Filip
24. Storma i Kata
25. Brunda i Leon
26. Nera i Morena
27. Majuška i Mauro
28. Ani4 i Lara
29. Blazena i Kico
30. Prunceza S i Sara
31. sasa i Vito
32. frida&I&P
33. Vlasta i Allegra
34. Akasha i Elijah
35. meda i dorian

----------


## miki8

i mi smo aktivni sisači "već" 5 mjeseci, ali ne iz zagreba... podrzavamo vas i čekamo vijesti na tv!

----------


## Angelina_2

hm...ja tek sad skuzila da to nije samo u Zg....

zato...idem i ja ali u Čakovec  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivarica

> hm...ja tek sad skuzila da to nije samo u Zg....
> 
> zato...idem i ja ali u Čakovec  :D  :D  :D  :D


super info, tko to tamo organizira?   :Smile:

----------


## smrčina mrkica

joj bas mi je zao, daleko mi dolaziti iz Broda, pogotovo sto mi kuma iz Zagreba taj vikend ima neku festu u Brodu, a tako bih rado povela svog sisavca  :Sad:

----------


## Angelina_2

http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2385

jesam nekaj pobrkala  :?  :?   :Sad:

----------


## ivarica

jesi, sad sam ja tuzna, mislila sam da se dogadja i u cakovcu

ovo je obavijest o sutrasnjim rodinim standovima

grupno dojenje je tek u sljedecu subotu i zasad samo u zg i splitu, koliko ja imam info

----------


## Angelina_2

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
a bas sam se poveselila

----------


## spring

> kada dođete u slavoniju ja sam u prvim redovima!


i ja,i ja  :D  :D

----------


## zrinka

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara 
31. sasa i Vito 
32. frida&I&P 
33. Vlasta i Allegra 
34. Akasha i Elijah 
35. meda i dorian
36. jelena i zrinka

----------


## anjica

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara 
31. sasa i Vito 
32. frida&I&P 
33. Vlasta i Allegra 
34. Akasha i Elijah 
35. meda i dorian
36. jelena i zrinka
37. anja i anjica

----------


## skviki

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16.saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta)
23. valena i Filip
24. Storma i Kata
25. Brunda i Leon
26. Nera i Morena
27. Majuška i Mauro
28. Ani4 i Lara
29. Blazena i Kico
30. Prunceza S i Sara
31. sasa i Vito
32. frida&I&P
33. Vlasta i Allegra
34. Akasha i Elijah
35. meda i dorian
36. jelena i zrinka
37. anja i anjica
38. skviki i Leona

----------


## mišura

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara 
31. sasa i Vito 
32. frida&I&P 
33. Vlasta i Allegra 
34. Akasha i Elijah 
35. meda i dorian 
36. jelena i zrinka 
37. anja i anjica 
38. skviki i Leona
39. mišura i Josip

----------


## dramica

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara 
31. sasa i Vito 
32. frida&I&P 
33. Vlasta i Allegra 
34. Akasha i Elijah 
35. meda i dorian 
36. jelena i zrinka 
37. anja i anjica 
38. skviki i Leona
39. mišura i Josip
40.Jan i Dramica

----------


## raffaela

Na žalost mi smo na samom jugu,ali u mislima čemo biti s vama.Veliki pozdrav svima

----------


## Freja

Mi imamo nekih obaveza taj vikend, ali ako ikako bude moguće, vidimo se (neću nas još za sad potpisivati na listu).

----------


## bubimira

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara 
31. sasa i Vito 
32. frida&I&P 
33. Vlasta i Allegra 
34. Akasha i Elijah 
35. meda i dorian 
36. jelena i zrinka 
37. anja i anjica 
38. skviki i Leona 
39. mišura i Josip 
40.Jan i Dramica
41.bubimira i BE

----------


## aleksandra

Joj,kako mi je zao sto ste nam toliko doleko,mi smo skroz na jugu.Moja jako aktivna sikilica od 14mj i ja cemo biti u mislima sa vama.Zelimo vam srecu i odlicno dojenje!

----------


## MAMAvoliGITU

a shto se dogadja ak che kishiti?

----------


## ivarica

kabanica ili kisobran

----------


## zhabica

pa mogle bi ove cure s juga doc i do splita pa se pridruzit tu:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...733422#1733422
kad vec ne mogu do zagreba  :Smile:  

inace i ja bi vam dosla do zg ali ovi put ne mogu pa cu bit s vama u mislima. (osim ako me/nas zrinka ne zeli potrpat sebi u auto  :Grin:  )

----------


## Yorkica

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21.Yorkica i Mia

Stavila sam se na listu jer sam 99% sigurna da ču doči jer sam taman taj tjedan u Slavoniji...jedva čekam.
A dajte cure nije valjda da če nas biti tako malo,u Splitu nas se 27 skupilo....još su neke i zakasnile na fotkanje   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

yorkica, na koji si se to ti popis stavila?
pa par postova povise tebe smo na 41 bili

jos malo pa bronca 
nadamo se ipak vecem sjaju   :Smile:

----------


## Školjkica

ja se neću zapisat, ali potrudit ću se doć, sa mojim tandemom

----------


## Yorkica

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara 
31. sasa i Vito 
32. frida&I&P 
33. Vlasta i Allegra 
34. Akasha i Elijah 
35. meda i dorian 
36. jelena i zrinka 
37. anja i anjica 
38. skviki i Leona 
39. mišura i Josip 
40.Jan i Dramica
41.bubimira i BE
42. Yorkica i Mia 

Ivarica   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   na krivi očito,ja sam cijelu stranicu preskočila   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

ja sam uvjerena da mozemo premasiti nas rekord iz 2005. godine  :D 

http://www.strikoman.com/galerija/li...p?a=dl&ID=1240

----------


## Monchou

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara 
31. sasa i Vito 
32. frida&I&P 
33. Vlasta i Allegra 
34. Akasha i Elijah 
35. meda i dorian 
36. jelena i zrinka 
37. anja i anjica 
38. skviki i Leona 
39. mišura i Josip 
40.Jan i Dramica 
41.bubimira i BE 
42. Yorkica i Mia 
43. Bumble i Viktor
44. Monchou i Nikola

----------


## veda

Ako nam tata ne bude radio Ivan i ja stižemo

----------


## MAMAvoliGITU

poshto vidim da je nekima problem prevoz ja mogu pokupit nekog ako mi je usput. imam mjesta za jednu mamu i jednu autosjedalicu i krechem iz samobora.

----------


## Honey

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara 
31. sasa i Vito 
32. frida&I&P 
33. Vlasta i Allegra 
34. Akasha i Elijah 
35. meda i dorian 
36. jelena i zrinka 
37. anja i anjica 
38. skviki i Leona 
39. mišura i Josip 
40.Jan i Dramica 
41.bubimira i BE 
42. Yorkica i Mia 
43. Bumble i Viktor
44. Monchou i Nikola
45. Honey + Tea

----------


## darva

Mi smo ipak predaleko. 
Mislit cemo na vas u subotu i zelim vam da osvojite zlato   :Heart:

----------


## kahna

> Mi smo ipak predaleko. 
> Mislit cemo na vas u subotu i zelim vam da osvojite zlato


Pogledaj ovdje i pridruži im se:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...733422#1733422

----------


## ivarica

kahna, to je bilo jucer   :Smile:

----------


## kahna

:Embarassed:

----------


## sandra111

Bolesni smo oboje, ali ako osjetimo poboljšanje do subote vidimo se...

----------


## darva

> kahna, to je bilo jucer


  :Smile:  Bili smo tamo

----------


## puntica

zar nas se još nije skupilo ni 50?!  :? 
ja mislila da će popis biti duuuug...a po ovome se nećemo skupiti ni u dovoljnom broju za broncu?!   :Sad:  
a ja bi broncu...

----------


## zhabica

> zar nas se još nije skupilo ni 50?!  :? 
> ja mislila da će popis biti duuuug...a po ovome se nećemo skupiti ni u dovoljnom broju za broncu?!   
> a ja bi broncu...


pa gle, i nas je na popisu bilo malo pa je doslo oko 5-6 puta vise cura nego ih je bilo na listi, pa ti sad racunaj kol'ko ce ih bit u zg  :Smile:  



_klasa vjecni optimist_   :Grin:

----------


## puntica

> puntica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zar nas se još nije skupilo ni 50?!  :? 
> ja mislila da će popis biti duuuug...a po ovome se nećemo skupiti ni u dovoljnom broju za broncu?!   
> a ja bi broncu...
> 
> 
> pa gle, i nas je na popisu bilo malo pa je doslo oko 5-6 puta vise cura nego ih je bilo na listi, pa ti sad racunaj kol'ko ce ih bit u zg  
> ...


 :D onda očekujem zlato!!!

p.s. bravo splite!!! (jel ima negdje slika?)   :Love:

----------


## morena24

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara 
31. sasa i Vito 
32. frida&I&P 
33. Vlasta i Allegra 
34. Akasha i Elijah 
35. meda i dorian 
36. jelena i zrinka 
37. anja i anjica 
38. skviki i Leona 
39. mišura i Josip 
40.Jan i Dramica 
41.bubimira i BE 
42. Yorkica i Mia 
43. Bumble i Viktor 
44. Monchou i Nikola 
45. Honey + Tea 
46. Mateja + Roko (ako ne bude kise)

----------


## Storma

bolesne smo
al docu na dojenje s obje, kakogod se racunalo
mogu nekom posudit jednu 
 :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16.saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta)
23. valena i Filip
24. Storma i Kata
25. Brunda i Leon
26. Nera i Morena
27. Majuška i Mauro
28. Ani4 i Lara
29. Blazena i Kico
30. Prunceza S i Sara
31. sasa i Vito
32. frida&I&P
33. Vlasta i Allegra
34. Akasha i Elijah
35. meda i dorian
36. jelena i zrinka
37. anja i anjica
38. skviki i Leona
39. mišura i Josip
40.Jan i Dramica
41.bubimira i BE
42. Yorkica i Mia
43. Bumble i Viktor
44. Monchou i Nikola
45. Honey + Tea
46. Mateja + Roko (ako ne bude kise)
47.aishwarya i Ela

----------


## ivarica

jos nekoliko do bronze  :D 

emsa, gdje si ti u subotu? mi stvarno na tebe racunamo

----------


## ninocka76

1. apricot i Zrin 
2. ana.m i Iva 
3. leonisa i Lea 
4. macek i zara 
5. Bubica + Franka 
6. Branka+Neva 
7. mfo i Bela 
8. puntica i miniMe 
9. Tiwi & Ian 
10. kahna i Luka 
11. srecica i Leila 
12. SAS 
13. ms. ivy i luka 
14. mamita i marisa 
15. cvrcak i leon 
16.saska7 i Anja Vita 
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG) 
18. Vila i mala vila 
19. Fidji i Ian 
20. Gita i Lana 
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da) 
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta) 
23. valena i Filip 
24. Storma i Kata 
25. Brunda i Leon 
26. Nera i Morena 
27. Majuška i Mauro 
28. Ani4 i Lara 
29. Blazena i Kico 
30. Prunceza S i Sara 
31. sasa i Vito 
32. frida&I&P 
33. Vlasta i Allegra 
34. Akasha i Elijah 
35. meda i dorian 
36. jelena i zrinka 
37. anja i anjica 
38. skviki i Leona 
39. mišura i Josip 
40.Jan i Dramica 
41.bubimira i BE 
42. Yorkica i Mia 
43. Bumble i Viktor 
44. Monchou i Nikola 
45. Honey + Tea 
46. Mateja + Roko (ako ne bude kise) 
47.aishwarya i Ela
48.ninocka76 + Filipa (+ Nina)

Broje se mame ili djeca?

----------


## morena24

ja sam gotovo sigurna da ce doci vise ljudi nego se upisalo (ako bas ne bude ruzno vrijeme  :Smile: , a prognoziraju 14 C u sub).

i u casopisu MD pise za okupljanje, pa ce vjerovatno doci i koja mama koja nije forumasica  :Smile:

----------


## .kala.

i mi ćemo se najvjerojatnije pridružiti (nećemo se zapisati čisto zato što je cijeli tjedan na granici s temperaturom, kašlje, šmrče...nadamo se da će biti dovoljno zdrav za javno cicarenje u subotu :Smile: )

----------


## L&L

i mi se nadamo da ćemo vam se pridružiti, ako neće biti kiše doći ćemo malo na izlet

----------


## anteovamama

hvala na obavijesti,,,podrzavam ideju,odlicna je,,,ne mozemo se pridruziti jer mi je termin poroda bas u subotu i nadam se da ce i s drugom bebom biti duuuuuuuugo dojenja, prvi je aktivno sisao 16 mjeseci...a i dosta smo daleko...

veeeeeliki pozdrav, nadamo se medalji

----------


## mali magarac

ako neće biti baš neko kišno vrijeme (u sesvetama smo, pa idemo vlakom), evo i nas!

----------


## mama courage

> emsa, gdje si ti u subotu? mi stvarno na tebe racunamo


a di ću biti ? na špici.  8) dziz, što mi je ovo trebalo.   :Rolling Eyes:  

radujem se dolasku.  javi mi na pp gdje i kad točno trebam doći.  :Smile:

----------


## darva

> Rodina svjedokinja za dojenje


  :Smile:

----------


## Nika

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16.saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta)
23. valena i Filip
24. Storma i Kata
25. Brunda i Leon
26. Nera i Morena
27. Majuška i Mauro
28. Ani4 i Lara
29. Blazena i Kico
30. Prunceza S i Sara
31. sasa i Vito
32. frida&I&P
33. Vlasta i Allegra
34. Akasha i Elijah
35. meda i dorian
36. jelena i zrinka
37. anja i anjica
38. skviki i Leona
39. mišura i Josip
40.Jan i Dramica
41.bubimira i BE
42. Yorkica i Mia
43. Bumble i Viktor
44. Monchou i Nikola
45. Honey + Tea
46. Mateja + Roko (ako ne bude kise)
47.aishwarya i Ela
48.ninocka76 + Filipa (+ Nina)
49. Nika i Timotej

----------


## Maja

> bolesne smo
> al docu na dojenje s obje, kakogod se racunalo
> mogu nekom posudit jednu


može, meni, nola je s tatom na putu   :Grin:  
hbmu pa da budem 50.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ja se nadam da ćemo i mi doći!!!!

----------


## Tiwi

> Storma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bolesne smo
> al docu na dojenje s obje, kakogod se racunalo
> mogu nekom posudit jednu 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ovo je i meni palo na pamet   :Grin:

----------


## Olivija

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16. saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta)
23. valena i Filip
24. Storma i Kata
25. Brunda i Leon
26. Nera i Morena
27. Majuška i Mauro
28. Ani4 i Lara
29. Blazena i Kico
30. Prunceza S i Sara
31. sasa i Vito
32. frida&I&P
33. Vlasta i Allegra
34. Akasha i Elijah
35. meda i dorian
36. jelena i zrinka
37. anja i anjica
38. skviki i Leona
39. mišura i Josip
40.Jan i Dramica
41.bubimira i BE
42. Yorkica i Mia
43. Bumble i Viktor
44. Monchou i Nikola
45. Honey + Tea
46. Mateja + Roko (ako ne bude kise)
47.aishwarya i Ela
48.ninocka76 + Filipa (+ Nina)
49. Nika i Timotej
50. Olivija i Gregor

----------


## Mamita

prekrasna lista   :Heart:

----------


## puntica

konačno nas ima 50!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivarica

izgleda da mi danas nije prosao post  :/ 

sutra u 12:20 molim vas da se polako okupite kraj standa pred hotelom dbk, trebamo vam uzeti podatke, potpisat cete se na jedan obrazac i onda krecemo zajedno prema mjestu (na tbjj, tj u neposrednoj blizini) gdje cemo uhvatiti trenutak

dakle, molimo da najnajkasnije u 12:30 budete tamo

----------


## mujica

ja ću doći sa zastavom duginih boja.

Kad se paradira, nek se paradira.

----------


## ivarica

oces i ti biti svjedok?   :Grin:

----------


## mujica

ne. hvala.
Sigurno neke mame ne bi to niti htjele. 
Ali, naravno da ću doći malo poviriti.
Bila bi sramota to propustiti.   :Grin:  

a kaj ako djeca ne budu gladna?
Pa propadne projekt?

----------


## puntica

misliš da ima djece koja neće sisu kad ima ponudiš?!  :shock: 
ja ne znam za takve   :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

> a kaj ako djeca ne budu gladna?
> Pa propadne projekt?


Eeee, dojenje nije samo hrana   :Aparatic:

----------


## ivarica

dijelit cemo rolu selotejpa svakoj sudionici

----------


## puntica

> dijelit cemo rolu selotejpa svakoj sudionici


  :Laughing:

----------


## Mamita

nemoj da bi neko siso od sad pa  do pola 1 sutra   :Grin:

----------


## mujica

> nemoj da bi neko siso od sad pa  do pola 1 sutra


e, baš to sam vam htio i ja predložiti   :Aparatic:

----------


## ivarica

zaboravila sam reci da imamo i rjesenje u slucaju kise, molim vas nemojte odustajati ako sutra bue mokro.
a i za svih vas koje sudjeluju (eh, mujice, i ti bi dobio) smo pripremile slatke poklone   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Maja

nije kraš, da ne bi netko pomislio   :Grin:

----------


## puntica

jupi je, dobit ćemo i poklone!   :Love:  
nema te kiše koja će nas spriječiti, čak smo danas vježbale dojenje u hodu jer nam to ne ide...   :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

i to kakve poklone 8) 
ja sam ih SVE vidla
la la la la laaaaaaaaa

----------


## ivarica

ma dobro necemo ih sad poklonima valjda mamiti?   :Grin:  
(ali da dodam da zbog njih evo u ovom trenutku najvise zalim sto nemam nesto na sisi)

----------


## Mukica

a bogme i ja

----------


## leonisa

> dijelit cemo rolu selotejpa svakoj sudionici


ja racunam na one pik trake za velike znatizeljne vragolan(k)e  :Grin:

----------


## puntica

Ivarica, Mukica ne plakat zbog poklona, ima spasa...



> bolesne smo
> al docu na dojenje s obje, kakogod se racunalo
> mogu nekom posudit jednu


koja prva njegovo dijete!   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

meni jedna nudi svoju bebicu  :Grin:  

mujice, ti dođi naoružan špricama priorixa  :Aparatic: 

btw, gledajući proslogodisnju sliku... cure, ako niste skuzile ne radi se o obaranju rekorda u produženom dojenju.   :Razz:

----------


## Mukica

znas kaj MC
danas sam cak bila malo ljubomorna kad sam vidla  :shock:  kolko si ivki draga

bas me zanima cime si to zasluzila

----------


## darva

Cure sretno sutra!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

> znas kaj MC
> danas sam cak bila malo ljubomorna kad sam vidla  :shock:  kolko si ivki draga
> 
> bas me zanima cime si to zasluzila



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## baps

> Cure sretno sutra!!!


  :Klap:

----------


## mama courage

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> znas kaj MC
> danas sam cak bila malo ljubomorna kad sam vidla  :shock:  kolko si ivki draga
> 
> bas me zanima cime si to zasluzila


  :Razz:  a mene recimo to uopće ne čudi. i temelji se na uzajamnosti. pukni(te) od muke! 8)

----------


## kahna

Što ako stvarno malac nebude htio cicat u "tom" trenu?
Mislim, kaj se zahtjeva? Jel stvarno mora bit prištekan ili mogu cicu izvadit 
pa da se i to računa  8)

----------


## ivarica

ma ne brinite takve brige
pa nece nitko tjerati dijete da sisa

----------


## kahna

Znaći dost je cica na izvolte  :Razz:

----------


## Muca

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16. saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta)
23. valena i Filip
24. Storma i Kata
25. Brunda i Leon
26. Nera i Morena
27. Majuška i Mauro
28. Ani4 i Lara
29. Blazena i Kico
30. Prunceza S i Sara
31. sasa i Vito
32. frida&I&P
33. Vlasta i Allegra
34. Akasha i Elijah
35. meda i dorian
36. jelena i zrinka
37. anja i anjica
38. skviki i Leona
39. mišura i Josip
40.Jan i Dramica
41.bubimira i BE
42. Yorkica i Mia
43. Bumble i Viktor
44. Monchou i Nikola
45. Honey + Tea
46. Mateja + Roko (ako ne bude kise)
47.aishwarya i Ela
48.ninocka76 + Filipa (+ Nina)
49. Nika i Timotej
50. Olivija i Gregor
51. muca i Vita

----------


## ana.m

Cure, žao mi je što sam partibrejker i što smanjujem borj na listi, ali mi nažalost nećemo doći jer evo, ja sam na poslu...  :Crying or Very sad:  .
Jako mi je žao, ali što da radim..
Lijep provod vam želim i obavezno neku info o tome kada će bilo što biti na TV.


 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## mg1975

Tako mi je žao što mi ne dojimo već 2 mj. (nakon uspješnih 17+ mj.)   :Sad:  

.......Sretno danas.......  :Love:

----------


## Olivija

E mi noćas zakurili   :Crying or Very sad:  
Želim vam lijep provod   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

ana.m nadam s ed aćemo mi stić i zamjeniti te!

----------


## AnneMary

1. apricot i Zrin
2. ana.m i Iva
3. leonisa i Lea
4. macek i zara
5. Bubica + Franka
6. Branka+Neva
7. mfo i Bela
8. puntica i miniMe
9. Tiwi & Ian
10. kahna i Luka
11. srecica i Leila
12. SAS
13. ms. ivy i luka
14. mamita i marisa
15. cvrcak i leon
16. saska7 i Anja Vita
17. marymommy i Magdalena (ako budemo u ZG)
18. Vila i mala vila
19. Fidji i Ian
20. Gita i Lana
21. ivana zg i Emanuela ( ako Bog da)
22. vrcki i gabrijel (ako ne ostanemo bez auta)
23. valena i Filip
24. Storma i Kata
25. Brunda i Leon
26. Nera i Morena
27. Majuška i Mauro
28. Ani4 i Lara
29. Blazena i Kico
30. Prunceza S i Sara
31. sasa i Vito
32. frida&I&P
33. Vlasta i Allegra
34. Akasha i Elijah
35. meda i dorian
36. jelena i zrinka
37. anja i anjica
38. skviki i Leona
39. mišura i Josip
40.Jan i Dramica
41.bubimira i BE
42. Yorkica i Mia
43. Bumble i Viktor
44. Monchou i Nikola
45. Honey + Tea
46. Mateja + Roko (ako ne bude kise)
47.aishwarya i Ela
48.ninocka76 + Filipa (+ Nina)
49. Nika i Timotej
50. Olivija i Gregor
51. muca i Vita
52. Annemary i Elena

----------


## Maya&Leon

:D 

Cure pokažite im danas! I očekujemo full report!

(mi smo u Zagorju ali mislimo na vas i tjeramo oblake   :Grin:  )

----------


## tropical

mi nismo u zg-u ovaj tjedan i vikend pa ne dolazimo (iako smo potajno planirali ako smo doma) ali podržvamo i želim vam što suhije vrijeme. report i slike čekamo! tropical i lovro

----------


## štrigica

sa cicalicama u mislima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mukica

eto nas na standu
cekamo vas
dodjite malo ranije da se stignete upisat na listu

stand je kraj ghetaldusa

----------


## Arkana10

:Kiss:  sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

i ja mislim na vas i drzim fige da dodje barem 201 mama   :Smile:  

i kakvi su to pokloni da mi je znat? ja bi rado jedan poklon za namjeru dolaska  :Saint:

----------


## Monchou

Evo, mi smo vec dosli doma. Bilo je super, samo je kratko trajalo jer je pocela padati kisa. Skupilo se puno mama i beba, tak da smo zauzele frtal stenga koje idu prema placu na Dolcu. Puno prolaznika je bebama zazelilo dobar tek i atmosfera je bila bas lijepa. Darovi su jastucici koje smo odmah upotrijebile da nam se guze ne smrznu na podu :D

----------


## štrigica

bravo... žao mi je što je brzo završilo...

----------


## saska7

i mi smo vec doma...
bas  mi je drago sto smo bili tamo  :Smile:  podlosci za guzu su super ideja   :Grin:  

kako do fotki? ce se moci skinuti s nekog webalbuma? (mi smo 100 godina se iskobeljavali iz kolica pa smo u prvim redovima...bas me zanimaju fotke)

----------


## dramica

evo i nas doma...totalno je OT ali moram napisati jer se tamo zbilo: veli meni moja velika curka:jesi vidla neko je zvao "ivaricu" ja velim : da zakaj... ona značajno: pa to ti je ona kaj ima crve na balkonu!! 
inače bilo je kratko, a slatko taman je počela kiša kad smo sjeli na štenge od Dolca. Po mojoj procjeni puno više od pedeset, a malo manje od sto dojilica (ali nadam se da sam fulala drugu procjenu i da je stotka)  :Heart:

----------


## Muca

i mi smo došle doma.

bilo je super, baš me zanima koliko nas je bilo.

čuli su se komentari prolaznika :'a gdje je tata?'   :Laughing:  
tata je stvarno bitan faktor za dojenje 8) 

jedva čekamo slike!
jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Muca

doduše, jedan tata nam je čuvao kolica dok smo mi cicale i na tome mu puno hvala   :Heart:

----------


## upornamama

Bravo cure!

----------


## ZO

bravo   :Klap:

----------


## AnneMary

Samo ću reći da je to bio poseban osjećaj kad su bebe dojile, i baš mi je bilo super.  8) 

samo mi žao šta je baš tada počela kiša pa nismo dugo uživali! baš sam   :Evil or Very Mad:   na kišu!

 :Love:   svim mamama i bebama dojilicama!

----------


## kahna

I ja sam   :Evil or Very Mad:   na kišu. Baš je od cijelog dana morala tih 10 - 15 minuta   :Mad:  
Ali svejedno nam je bilo jepo  :D 

I koliko nas je bilo?

----------


## zhabica

cekamo emsu da kaze sluzbeni broj   :Cekam:   :Coffee:

----------


## saska7

> Samo ću reći da je to bio poseban osjećaj kad su bebe dojile, i baš mi je bilo super.  8) 
> 
> samo mi žao šta je baš tada počela kiša pa nismo dugo uživali! baš sam    na kišu!
> 
>   svim mamama i bebama dojilicama!


taman se cudo pristekalo kak se spada kad je pocela kisa  :/ iza toga totalna zbunjola - kao, sta me sad odstekavas a taman je krenulo? pa ti objasni dvomjesecnom klincu sta se zbiva  8)

----------


## anjica

> cekamo emsu da kaze sluzbeni broj


nije ona bila s nama, majke mi


super joj je bila majica

----------


## zhabica

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cekamo emsu da kaze sluzbeni broj   
> 
> 
> nije ona bila s nama, majke mi
> 
> 
> super joj je bila majica


zar ona nije bila neovisni promatrac?

----------


## Muca

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zhabica prvotno napisa
> ...


popisivač   :Grin:  
super majica   :Klap:  

čekamo slike i brojke

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zhabica prvotno napisa
> ...


meni rekli da je to emsa s tom majicom
javit ce se ona sigurno i rijesit nas dileme


inace, meni je bilo bas lijepo

----------


## zhabica

a sta je pisalo na majci?   :Trep trep:

----------


## Muca

> a sta je pisalo na majci?


nisam s njima majkemi 
 8)

----------


## zhabica

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a sta je pisalo na majci?  
> 
> 
> nisam s njima majkemi 
>  8)


  :Laughing:  

tipicno   :Laughing:

----------


## saska7

natpis je zakon   :Laughing:  
nisam znala tko je to, ali me odusevilo kak usred gomile majki i djece (i oceva i baka) hoda zrihtana u suknji i s tim natpisom   :Laughing:

----------


## Muca

dobri stari tin nije znao da osim lica - postoji i _pobratimstvo cica u svemiru_!

 :Heart:

----------


## gegica

hej, jel netko bio danas u zagrebu? zanima me kakav je bio odaziv i kako je sve prošlo?

----------


## puntica

ja nisam skužila majicu i natpis...bila je nekako gužva. možda ju je netko slikao pa na kraju vidimo i sliku...



> mi smo 100 godina se iskobeljavali iz kolica pa smo u prvim redovima...bas me zanimaju fotke


ista stvar
p.s. ispričavam se mami s moje lijeve strane u prvom redu što sam joj dijete lupila po glavi (dok sam namještala miniMe na sisu). sori, fakat nije bilo namjerno   :Embarassed:

----------


## Muca

> ja nisam skužila majicu i natpis...bila je nekako gužva. možda ju je netko slikao pa na kraju vidimo i sliku...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  saska7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...


sve 5, nema brige, šefika je tako revno vukla da nije ni skužila, malo se trznula i to je bilo to.
 :Kiss:   kitty susjedici

----------


## puntica

hvala na oprostu   :Embarassed:  
 :Love:

----------


## anjica

puntica tvoja je curica imala maramu Hello Kitty?

----------


## dramica

imam samo dvije s moba, ali dok netko ne stavi bolje fotke evo naših

http://www.pticica.com/album.aspx?ko...&albumid=23506

----------


## **mial**

mi smo kasnili   :Embarassed:  
miš zaspao u kolicima i probudio se 20 do 1, požurili smo brzo do teta na štandu, dobili jastučić ( hvala   :Kiss:   :Heart:  ) i došli do šengi, a ono pljus kiša   :Crying or Very sad:  i mame s bebama se razišle.  jel se mi onda brojimo ili ne :?

----------


## macka

baš je bilo lijepo   :Heart:

----------


## macka

> doduše, jedan tata nam je čuvao kolica dok smo mi cicale i na tome mu puno hvala


  :Kiss:  
bila mu je čast!

----------


## morena24

sad mi frendica javila da je bio prilog u vijestima nove tv!

nadam se da ce to ponovit....

----------


## morena24

ak ne ponove, na stranicama novetv mozete pogledat vijesti i prilog...

to su bile vijesti u 17 h

----------


## Muca

> ak ne ponove, na stranicama novetv mozete pogledat vijesti i prilog...
> 
> to su bile vijesti u 17 h


???
nemrem uopće naći link na njihovim stranicama, strava je nepregledno  :/

----------


## Vila

http://dnevnik.hr/bin/video.php?medi...ubtype=vijesti

----------


## Muca

hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

mial, ti se nazalost ne brojis

zbog takvih situacija cemo tocan broj majki znati tek kad ih prebrojimo na fotkama, mislimo da je to najbolji dokaz

na popisima imamo 59 imena s potpisom, od cega je jedno duplo, znaci 58.
ali bez tebe koja nisi sudjelovala u dojenju je to 57

kad sve prebrojimo i slozimo izvjestaj, ovjeri ga takvog emsa i fotograf, saljemo ga wabi, cini nam se da imamo bronzu  :D  :D 

hvala emsi i svima svima vama

meni su suze bile u ocima, bas je bilo posebno danas

----------


## MAMAvoliGITU

shteta zbog kishe. ja sam nastavila dojiti hodajuchi i stojechi  - gita je taman bila tempirana   :Grin:  
hvala za "mjesta za dojenje" taman che posluzhit na hladnim jesenskim klupama   :Kiss:

----------


## Vila

bilo je super! Hvala za poklon, predivan je!

----------


## zhabica

> meni su suze bile u ocima, bas je bilo posebno danas


  :Heart:  

cestitam od srca na bronci!   :Love:  

svim mamama i bebacima   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## **mial**

> mial, ti se nazalost ne brojis


tog sam se i bojala, baš mi je žao   :Crying or Very sad:  

ali bilo je prekrasno za vidjeti   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Maja

Veliko hvala svima koji su došli, stvarno je bilo, što kaže ivka, posebno. 
Nekako smo i fizički i simbolički zauzele prostor, bilo je stvarno "stanite i pogledajte, ovdje se nešto važno zbiva".

----------


## zrinka

> dobri stari tin nije znao da osim lica - postoji i _pobratimstvo cica u svemiru_!


x

ako nijedan drugi, osjecaj pobratimstvo cica u svemiru je bio prisutan
ja sam jos uzbudjena zbog svega, i jako sam ponosna sto sam bilo dio ovoga

bilo je zbilja prekrasno!
 :D

----------


## ivarica

evo nekoliko fotki s mog aparat

http://images42.fotki.com/v1313/phot...MK_2137-vi.jpg

----------


## ivarica

stavit cu emsu samo ako da dozvolu

ostali su se potpisali da im je ok prikazivanje fotki

----------


## apricot

samo je jedna.
i odlična je.

----------


## Nika

krasno  :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

> samo je jedna.
> i odlična je.


klikaj na sliku

----------


## Bubica

ja klikam i nis se ne dogadja

----------


## ivarica

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo je jedna.
> i odlična je.
> 
> 
> klikaj na sliku


  :Embarassed:  

sori, sad ce link

----------


## Majuška

Mi danas nismo uspjeli doći a već smo bili obučeni, našminkani (  :Grin:  ) i spremni ali zbog nekih vanjskih okolnosti nismo uspjeli doći na "grupnjak"

Suze mi je u kutku oka dok vas čitam, vidla sam fotke - predivne ste   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Reći ću još samo da s MD ne razgovaram cijeli dan, tek tolko da se zna ko je kriv kaj nismo došli  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

http://public.fotki.com/ivarica/grupno_dojenje_2008/

----------


## apricot

:Crying or Very sad:  
prelijepo.
moćno i nježno istovremeno.

----------


## darva

Ja sam se totalno rastopila   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Cestitam na medalji,stvarno mi je drago zbog vas   :Klap:   :D 
A emsa definitivno ima duha   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> stavit cu emsu samo ako da dozvolu


daj mi je prvo pošalji na pp, da vidim na šta izgledam, sva izbezumljena između toliko sisa   :Laughing:  

meni je užasno krivo što je baš u tih pet minuta kiša morala početi padati, a poslijepodne sunce granulo. eh, no ideja da se slika na stubama je fantastična, kao i inače pokloni. bilo je baš divno vidjeti toliko dojilja na jednom mjestu (resistance is futile, jelte). najbitnije je da nas murija nije privela zbog ometanja javnog reda i mira.   :Laughing:  

moja majica - da ne bude zabune - nije mojih ruku djelo, nego rodina ideja.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  a natpis je tako super da ću majicu moći koristiti svakom prilikom kad se rode odluče skupiti i prosvjedovati (pitaj boga šta će njima još pasti na pamet!   :Rolling Eyes:  ). za majicu veliko hvala!   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Danice, Danice...

----------


## Majuška

Danice, pa ti si još dijete   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

danica krade godine, prije par sati je imala 25   :Rolling Eyes:  

saljem ti ih nekoliko na izbor

----------


## Muca

krasne su sličke  :Heart:  

ako treba pokrenut peticiju za emsin portert, nema beda

emsa, smiluj se, tako ti tramvaja    :Naklon:

----------


## mama courage

> Danice, pa ti si još dijete


a ne, to nam je bio primjer za vježbu s mliječne konferencije (dziz, i na tom sam sudjelovala!   :Rolling Eyes:  ). nasa grupa je imala zadatak da raspravlja o pravima rodilje, vozačice zet tramvaja. pa smo - da ugođaj bude potpuniji, da se potpuno možemo uživjeti u lik te žene o čijim pravima raspravljamo - mi našoj dali ime i stvorile profil.  :Laughing:  cura se zove danica, stanuje u gornjoj kustošiji s svekrvom (koja stanuje kat iznad), muz radi u mesnoj industriji "sljeme" (prvo smo razmisljale da joj muz  bude luka rajić   :Laughing:  )... naravno danica se porodila u bolnici   :Razz:  i počela je dijete dohranjivati s 4. mj. pa se postavljalo pitanje jel se toj ženi isplati vratiti na posao i naravno kad se vrati koja su njena prava, posebice kao dojilje... s jedne strane, sto se tiče porodiljnog se i ne isplati do 6. mj. , s druge strane, zivot sa svekrvom je dovoljna motivacija za povratak na posao. barem većini žena  :Laughing:  

 ivarica ima pravo, danica nam ima 25. godina.

----------


## Maja

mislim da je ovo najbolja reklama našoj konferenciji   :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

a mene zanima jel bio mujica?
 :Grin:

----------


## apricot

da, emsu za PR Udruge RODA  :D

----------


## Maja

ajme
nemojmo se zanosit   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

ha, i najveće čaterice su "zagušene" dobivanjem moderatorskih ovlasti   :Saint:

----------


## Maja

mislim, sjedila nam je u grupi s mamom juanitom i zrinkom, a provukla je danicu koja se _porodila_ u bolnici i _prestala isključivo dojiti_ sa 4 mjeseca. zamisli kakav bi nam darmar napravila u PR-u

----------


## zhabica

dobro emso jesi izabrala vise? 

cure, slike su super! bas se osjeti neka toplina   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

:Laughing:  
to je zrinki i mami ju na čast

----------


## zhabica

> a mene zanima jel bio mujica?


  :Grin:  

pa nije valjda toliko shashav da to propusti   :Wink:   :Saint:

----------


## zhabica

> mislim, sjedila nam je u grupi s mamom juanitom i zrinkom, a provukla je danicu koja se _porodila_ u bolnici i _prestala isključivo dojiti_ sa 4 mjeseca. zamisli kakav bi nam darmar napravila u PR-u


  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

slika je u istom albumu

----------


## zhabica

nije valjda da je u ruci drzala vrecicu 100% mlijeko?  :shock: 

ja joj ne bi povirovala  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

ne, drzala je u ruci vrecicu 
200%
mlijeko

----------


## Danchy

pozdrav!Nas dvije smo danas bile na Trgu al neznam kolko nas se pojavilo?Jel zlatna osvojena?Nova sam općenito na netu i forumima,ovo mi je prvo javljanje.

----------


## apricot

link je zaslužio biti i na ovoj strani

http://public.fotki.com/ivarica/grupno_dojenje_2008/

----------


## mama courage

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim, sjedila nam je u grupi s mamom juanitom i zrinkom, a provukla je danicu koja se _porodila_ u bolnici i _prestala isključivo dojiti_ sa 4 mjeseca. zamisli kakav bi nam darmar napravila u PR-u


pa majo, mi smo nastojale da naša danica bude realna, žena iz naroda! rodila je u bolnici, nema ona para za graz! a to što je prestala isključivo dojiti s 4 mjeseca, to joj je sigurno manko, al luda svekrva je toliko navaljivala: daj djetetu batak, vidiš da je gladno! da žena jednostavno nije psihički više mogla izdržati. naša danica je od krvi i mesa, a ne k'o vaša administratorica udruge ili glasnogovornica vlade koje imaju svoje bejbisiterice! danica rulz!  :Aparatic:  a i ne treba zanemariti činjenicu da danica trči sa črnomerca doma da podoji dijete! (nismo htjele spominjati njen mali flert s kolegom iz noćne šihte)

----------


## zrinka

je, je ovo s kolegom iz nocne sihte smo presutile.. haha   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

pa ok je da ste se suzdrzale ne bi bilo ok prema ostalima smjernima
s kim ce flertovati administratorica udruge? sa izvrsnom direktoricom   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

a gdje oni flertuju?
kod automata za štancanje karata?!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

slike su prekrasne  :Heart:  
emsa  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

> a gdje oni flertuju?
> kod automata za štancanje karata?!


nemoj tako
zamisli tu scenu kad se sestica i jedanaestica mimoilaze.
najezim se ko kad je onaj onoj u opasnim vezama skinuo rukavicu

(ne zezam se)

----------


## mama courage

> a gdje oni flertuju?
> kod automata za štancanje karata?!


u sobici za dojenje   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  




> s kim ce flertovati administratorica udruge? sa izvrsnom direktoricom


netko je tu mali homofob, a ?!  :Aparatic:  zašto ne ?!   :Grin:  a glasnogovornica s ... _vladom_  :Laughing:

----------


## lilyana

> baš mi je žao, ja sam tako dalekooo od zg  
> organizirajte nešto i u dalmaciji pa ćemo se potrudit


potpisujem...sretno...tj,već je to bilo...nadam se da ste se okupile u velikom broju...

----------


## ivarica

> s kim ce flertovati administratorica udruge? sa izvrsnom direktoricom
> 			
> 		
> 
> netko je tu mali homofob, a ?!  zašto ne ?!



htjela sam ti odgovorit a onda pomislila da nam administratorica, kad procita, moze nedoc u ponedjeljak na posao   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## lilyana

a-ha,tek sad vidim slike...bravo mame i bebice....  :Klap:

----------


## Maja

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a gdje oni flertuju?
> kod automata za štancanje karata?!
> 
> 
> nemoj tako
> zamisli tu scenu kad se sestica i jedanaestica mimoilaze.
> ...


ni ja

----------


## Maja

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...




 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

Slike su savršene!!!   :Smile:  
MC, genijalko.   :Smile:

----------


## vidra

KRAAAASNOOOOO   :Love:

----------


## marta

Joooj, meni je tako zao sto nisam bila. Sjajne su slike na stepenicama, odlicna ideja okupirati ih. Cviil, mene nikako nece ta mlijecna konferencija. 

Zrinka i MamaJu, zar je moguce da ste tako lahko poklekle pred Danicom?   :Razz:

----------


## pinocchio

:Laughing:  odvalj. ovdje je napetije nego u ponoćnoj premijeri. još ćemo dogodine držati emsi mikrofon na rmk  :Grin:  

majuška, tebe sam čekala. tctctc, nekako sam slutila da je td krivac za sve.

i moram priznati da svaki puta na ovakvim akcijama progutam koju knedlu.

----------


## ms. ivy

eh, a ja nisam skužila da je to MC.   :Rolling Eyes:  

no, dojenje je bilo prekrasno.   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

a tek ti i malecki. pre-di-vni  :Heart:

----------


## mg1975

Stvarno vas je lijepo gledati.........   :Heart:  
naviru mi sjećanja, šmrc, šmrc

----------


## čokolada

Baš su lijepe slike! Ivy, L. je ko anđeo!

----------


## Brunda

Bilo je prekrasno bez obzira na kišu   :Heart:  
Fotke su super   :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> puntica tvoja je curica imala maramu Hello Kitty?


da   :Embarassed:  
a da nije tvoja možda ona koje je htjela istu takvu?   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Joooj, meni je tako zao sto nisam bila. Sjajne su slike na stepenicama, odlicna ideja okupirati ih. Cviil, mene nikako nece ta mlijecna konferencija.


Glavno da je ajvarček i pekmez u Majinom friđu, a i tvoje teće stižu (i rimuje se  :Laughing:  ).





> Zrinka i MamaJu, zar je moguce da ste tako lahko poklekle pred Danicom?


Danica sam skroz na skroz preplavila, a znaš da ja ne vjerujem u slučajnosti  :Grin:  .
Ma što jest -jest.
Žena samo što se nije tamo materijalizirala pred nama, Zrinka se ufurala u njen lik i djelo ko da radi scenarij za film,
a Marija se ufurala u njenu poslovno-porodiljnu križaljku da sam je ja samo vako  :shock:  gledala.

Prvi dan-teme super, akcija super, štimung super.
Dođite sutra odmah u jutro na 3 super predavanja, jednu super raspravu i jedan mrak film  :Wink: .

----------


## Majuška

> odvalj. ovdje je napetije nego u ponoćnoj premijeri. još ćemo dogodine držati emsi mikrofon na rmk  
> 
> majuška, tebe sam čekala. tctctc, nekako sam slutila da je td krivac za sve.


Potpis na prvi dio   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Znam, i ja sam silno htjela vidjeti tebe i tvog bombončeka a i sve ostale cure
Ma, već sam bila našminkana i obučena a na kraju  :/ 

To ti je kad se oslanjaš na goru polovicu   :Rolling Eyes:   A baš je dan bio za woman's power   :Heart:

----------


## mujica

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a mene zanima jel bio mujica?
> 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> pa nije valjda toliko shashav da to propusti


Upravo tako. naravno da sam bio . I pljeskao na kraju fotosešna. 
Slatke ste bile.

----------


## ivarica

> evo i nas doma...totalno je OT ali moram napisati jer se tamo zbilo: veli meni moja velika curka:jesi vidla neko je zvao "ivaricu" ja velim : da zakaj... ona značajno: pa to ti je ona kaj ima crve na balkonu!!


djzs, sad ovo vidim
pa sto dijete plasis mojim likom i djelom? :p
ako ne budes dobra dobila bus ivaricu za mamu.

ivar pojma nema da na balkonu uzgajamo crve, znas ono moja mama najbolje kuha, neka tako i ostane   :Grin:

----------


## anjica

> anjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> puntica tvoja je curica imala maramu Hello Kitty?
> 
> 
> da   
> a da nije tvoja možda ona koje je htjela istu takvu?


da, bas ta, ovisnica o HK

----------


## zrinka

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zrinka prvotno napisa
> ...


 :D 

jel cjepivo bilo spremno u dzepu, a?   :Laughing:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Drage moje Rode,
da Vas barem mogu vidjeti i zagrliti.
Ova hladna tipkovnica nije nimalo primjerena onome šta ja sad osjećam.
Srce mi je veliko kao kuća.
Presretna sam što vas imam. 
Vaše aktivnosti u promicanju dojenja su zaslužne što ja i dalje dojim. 
Sada spava. Bolesna je. Povraćala je i nije dobro. Puno je i plakala. Sve što pojede i povrati.
Ali cicu hoće. Na cici je i zaspala. Cica je zakon. 
Hvala vam.
P.S. I ja se trudim promicati dojenje koliko to mogu.

----------


## zrinka

ana   :Crying or Very sad:  
sad si ti mene rasplakala 
 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Muca

> ana   
> sad si ti mene rasplakala


i mene

 :Love:

----------


## Vila

> Drage moje Rode,
> da Vas barem mogu vidjeti i zagrliti.
> Ova hladna tipkovnica nije nimalo primjerena onome šta ja sad osjećam.
> Srce mi je veliko kao kuća.
> Presretna sam što vas imam. 
> Vaše aktivnosti u promicanju dojenja su zaslužne što ja i dalje dojim. 
> Sada spava. Bolesna je. Povraćala je i nije dobro. Puno je i plakala. Sve što pojede i povrati.
> Ali cicu hoće. Na cici je i zaspala. Cica je zakon. 
> Hvala vam.
> P.S. I ja se trudim promicati dojenje koliko to mogu.


  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Majuška

o joj 
rascmolj totalitis 

ovdje vlada ljubav 

 :Love:

----------


## Maja

oksitocin

----------


## Frida

:Heart:  Mogla sam poletjeti danas sa onih stuba, koliko je pozitivne energije bilo!

----------


## kahna

Sada tek vidjeh - slike su super!  :D 
Neizmjerno mi je drago da sam bila s vama (moje prvo druženje)
i uživala sam   :Heart:  
Za kišu još jedan   :Mad:  

Ana   :Sad:   i   :Love:   za mamino zlato i cicu   :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

I MC  8) 
Vidila sam te, ali nisam uspjela pročitati.
Super je majica.

----------


## mama courage

> eh, a ja nisam skužila da je to MC.   
> 
> no, dojenje je bilo prekrasno.


ni ja nisam tebe skuzila.  :/ de, sutra mi priđi... da vidim oka tvoja dva...   :Grin:  




> jel cjepivo bilo spremno u dzepu, a?


a propos cjepiva... eh, da vi znate s kim sam prije konferencije kafendisala...  :Grin:  eh, eh...

----------


## dijanam

A ja čestitam od srca!
Hvala na svom ovom trudu oko "normalizacije dojenja", drage žene!

Jako, jako mi je žao što nisam mogla doći na MK!
Vjerujem da je to pravo slavlje dojenja!

----------


## mujica

> jel cjepivo bilo spremno u dzepu, a?


Naravno. I za mame i za bebe, ali su se prebrzo razbježale. Stvarno šteta što je kiša padala. 

Morat ćete to ponoviti!

----------


## anjica

> a propos cjepiva... eh, da vi znate s kim sam prije konferencije kafendisala...  eh, eh...


s Davorom?

----------


## dramica

> dramica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo i nas doma...totalno je OT ali moram napisati jer se tamo zbilo: veli meni moja velika curka:jesi vidla neko je zvao "ivaricu" ja velim : da zakaj... ona značajno: pa to ti je ona kaj ima crve na balkonu!! 
> 
> 
> djzs, sad ovo vidim
> pa sto dijete plasis mojim likom i djelom? :p
> ako ne budes dobra dobila bus ivaricu za mamu.
> ...


ma kakvo plašenje, mislim da si dobila pozitivne bodove jer sam kod nje prošle godine pronašla u školskoj torbi tri nepojedena sendviča iz raznih vremenskih razdoblja, drugačijih boja i intenziteta mirisa  :shock: 
dobro neću više o tome,čekamo rasplet

----------


## Storma

bilo je super, jos sam ekstaticna makar opet propustam RMK :grrrrrrr:
morala sam uci bar na par minuta, da osjetima tu energiju, i vidim sve vas tamo   :Love:  ko da sam dosla kuci nakon dugog putovanja (uostalom, dom je tamo gdje je srce, zar ne?)

mlijecna staza je bila ..neopisivo nesto, puna ljubavi i mira
sretna sam i jer je spletom okolnosti nas tandem skromno prezentiran u javnosti lol

stajos...
drago mi je da sam neke cure vidjela i uzivo (makar usput, trceci)
i zao mi je sto se nisam sa svima upoznala
zakon ste bile cure, zbilja
 :Love:

----------


## maria71

čestitam !   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## kahna

Znate što mi je došlo u misli sad?
Jeste li svjesne da niti jedno dijete jučer nije plakalo?
Barem ja nisam čula   :Smile:  
Toliko o atmosferi i idili.
A i ona kišica mi danas malo lakše "pada".
Kao da je i ona htjela biti dio događanja   :Smile:

----------


## pcelica

Prekrasno!   :Heart:  
Žao mi je što mi nismo mogli doći.

----------


## ana.m

> Drage moje Rode,
> da Vas barem mogu vidjeti i zagrliti.
> Ova hladna tipkovnica nije nimalo primjerena onome šta ja sad osjećam.
> Srce mi je veliko kao kuća.
> Presretna sam što vas imam. 
> Vaše aktivnosti u promicanju dojenja su zaslužne što ja i dalje dojim. 
> Sada spava. Bolesna je. Povraćala je i nije dobro. Puno je i plakala. Sve što pojede i povrati.
> Ali cicu hoće. Na cici je i zaspala. Cica je zakon. 
> Hvala vam.
> P.S. I ja se trudim promicati dojenje koliko to mogu.



 :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:  ..
Cure, super ste. baš mi je žao da nismo mogli doći...Glupi posel.   :Mad:

----------


## Olivija

E kak mi je krivo...   :Sad:   A kaj da radim kad mišek mali još uvijek kuri. Samo sam se sva sad razniježila na sličice... I žao mi je da se nisam pozdravila s nekim dragim mamama, i upoznala još neke nove   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

hvala vam jos jednom za sve  :Heart:

----------


## puntica

zaboravih napisati:
hvala do neba na magnetu za frižder!!! moje dijete se već 2 dana s njim zabavlja, to je jedini magnet koji se ne da odljepiti (bar njoj) pa si je našla posla a ja   :Coffee:  
 :D

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ma bilo je predivno!
I najviše žalim što je počela kiša, pa smo se svi razbježali....
 :Heart:

----------


## mali magarac

ipak smo došli i bilo je posebno!
 :Heart:  svim mamama i velikim i malim bebama!
možda se vidimo i iduće godine!

----------


## Muca

i ja se nadam da je to samo prva u nizu naših cicajućih fotki
 :Heart:  

živjelo pobratimstvo cica u svemiru!

cure, hvala   :Love:

----------


## Marymommy

Kako je bilo cure? Jeste oborile rekord? Mi smo čak i bili u Zg, ali put smo odgodili zbog temperature i kašlja, a to je i razlog zašto se nismo mogli pridružiti  :Sad:

----------


## Marymommy

:Embarassed:  Tek sam sad vidjela ove puste postove   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## blazena

> Nekako smo i fizički i simbolički zauzele prostor, bilo je stvarno "stanite i pogledajte, ovdje se nešto važno zbiva".


x. 

Drago mi je da sam bila. 
Jos smo poslije uspjeli naskocit na Rodin stand na Sajmu beba i odma sam u onom odusevljenju kupila majicu s odgovarajucim natpisom  :Smile: 

Al koja je MC? :?
Ona sto je bila ful u crnom ili ona slatka plava na standu sto je popisivala?

----------


## ivarica

mc je bila u crnom, a na standu slatka plava felix

----------


## blazena

Ahaaaa! (vidila slike do kraja   :Wink:  )

----------


## morena24

kad cemo moc vidjet druge slike, od onog fotografa sta je fotkao? 
ja bih te htjela bas vidjet :D  :D

----------


## ivarica

zvat cu sutra maxi, to je njen brat

----------


## manal

sad sam odgledala prilog nove tv i malo tu cituckam... ma krasno!   :Love:  svaka cast cure   :Kiss:  
moze pitanje: jesu li bebe morale actually dojiti u to vrijeme, mislim, sta ako im nije bilo do toga? jesu li se takvi brojali? sorry, ako je pitanje glupo   :Embarassed:  
ali ja ne mogu vjerovati da se nije naslo vise zena u tolikom gradu...  :? da sam blizu, mi bismo bili dosli. ok, bilo je lose vrijeme, ali toliki grad, toliko zena i beba...  :?

----------


## ivarica

bila je to jedna minuta (ok, dvije, tri, cetiri) istovremenog dojenja, a ne sisanja dojke i gutanja mlijeka   :Smile:

----------


## EvaP

To je i MM rekao - u milijunskom gradu, da je dosla svaka 10.000 zena bilo bi nas 100   :Crying or Very sad:  
Mislim, puno nas je bilo, al mi je zao sto nas nije bilo dosta za zlato...
Usput, cijelo jutro dok smo se pakirali sam slusala radio Sljeme koji su pozivali na druzenje kod HNK za promociju roze vrpce, pa na Bundek za zastitu zivotinja, pa na Jarun za... al nisu nijednom spomenuli Rode niti okupljanje na Trgu... Mozda bi jos tko dosao da je bilo poziva preko radije?

----------


## puntica

> To je i MM rekao - u milijunskom gradu, da je dosla svaka 10.000 zena bilo bi nas 100   
> Mislim, puno nas je bilo, al mi je zao sto nas nije bilo dosta za zlato...
> Usput, cijelo jutro dok smo se pakirali sam slusala radio Sljeme koji su pozivali na druzenje kod HNK za promociju roze vrpce, pa na Bundek za zastitu zivotinja, pa na Jarun za... al nisu nijednom spomenuli Rode niti okupljanje na Trgu... Mozda bi jos tko dosao da je bilo poziva preko radije?


bojim se da ne bi...nažalost   :Crying or Very sad:  
ispred hnk se isto okupio sramotno mali broj ljudi.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

puntica, jesi ti bila ispred HNKa?

----------


## kloklo

Kako je lijepo ovo čitati...i meni je srce veliko ko kuća kad pomislim na tu dobru vibru koja je tada strujala centrom grada   :Heart:  

A, da se Miro bacio na posao pravljenja djeteta mjesec dana ranije i mi bi bili s vama, sad ću mu to sasut u facu   :Laughing:

----------


## puntica

> puntica, jesi ti bila ispred HNKa?


jesam  :D

----------


## nicols

evo ovdje nešto fotki: http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/nbelavic/RMK2/

----------


## .kala.

bilo je predivno, makar nam kiša nije dopustila da se duže zadržimo  :Love:

----------


## mislava

vau, fotke su mrak!

----------


## kahna

Slike su super. Hvala!

A radio sljeme sam i ja slušala i baš mi je bilo žao da i oni nisu popratili ovu akciju   :Sad:  
Oni su kao Zg radio a to im je promaklo   :Nope:

----------


## bilbo7

pričali su o tome cijeli tjedan, sigurno, oni vole Rode!

----------


## mama courage

> pričali su o tome cijeli tjedan, sigurno, oni vole Rode!


koliko sam čula i na radio101 su spominjali taj event. ok, u njihovom poznatom stilu   :Laughing:

----------


## Felix

> ili ona slatka plava na standu sto je popisivala?


o, fala, fala  :Smile:

----------


## Ora

Sve ste izgledale prekrasno!!!

Nažalost nisam dojila duže od mjesec i pol, ali imate apsolutnu moju potporu.
Mislim da treba više ovakvih javnih akcija!

 :Heart:

----------


## Yorkica

Evo ja sam tek danas došla do neta pa se javljam sa zakašnjenjem   :Grin:  

Cure bilo je predivno i stvarno sam sretna šta sam bila dio događaja...štata samo radi kiše šta nas je rastjerala   :Love:

----------


## zrinka

yorkice, nemas pojma kako je meni drago sto si bas ti, jos jedna splitska roda, bila s nama   :Love:

----------


## baby_eve

bas mi je zao kaj nismo mogle doci   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Veronik

Čestitam sudionicima! :D

----------


## buby

super, blago vama koje ste bile tamo i uživale u ovoj akciji
mi ćemo na prvu sljedeću, imamo ispričnicu

----------


## kahna

Dali se zna službeni broj koliko nas je bilo?

----------


## ivarica

prebrojane 53 glave na mojim fotkama
ako cemo njih uzeti kao sluzbene

u svakom slucaju preko 50 je bilo

----------


## kahna

:D  znaći bronca!
 :D  :D

----------


## studena

Bilo je prekrasno  :Heart:  
Pitam ja Anu hoćemo li i mi, a ona meni -  ma daj, pa vidiš da su samo male bebe.

----------


## jurisnik

Prekrasno je vidjeti vas na svim ovim slikicama. 
Žao mi je šta i mi nismo bili ali sam nažalost mail vidjela tek u ponedjeljak.

----------


## pisalica-brisalica

:Ups:  ja sad tek vidla mail   :Crying or Very sad:  
oćem i ja
nisam uopće čula za akciju, di ja živim  :/

----------


## ivarica

zene drage, osvojile mi dvije medalje na dojilackoj olimpijadi, *broncanu za grupno dojenje i zlatnu za sve rodine aktivnosti u tjednu dojenja u 2008.* godini

zajedno s klubom trudnica iz splita dovele smo hrvatsku na DEVETO mjesto po aktivnostima u promicanju dojenja u prosloj godini medju zemljama koje su sudjelovale u waba-inoj olimpijadi.

hvala vam svima koji ste na bilo koji nacin sudjelovale, hvala svima vama koje ste dojile tog dana na dolcu, hvala i nasim nezavisnim svedokinjama i svjedocima, emsi i maxinom bratu, vidite kako je lijepo vidjeti nasu zastavu na ovoj listi, skoro pa ko na pravoj olimpijadi   :Heart:  

http://worldbreastfeedingweek.org/marathon.htm

u 2009. mozemo jos bolje i jos vise, jelda    :Love:

----------


## Tiwi

Nisam znala!

Super   :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Baš lijepa vijest  :D

----------


## kli_kli

bravo  :D   :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

:D 
super!
bravo za rode i bravo za klub!

----------


## dramica

Baš mi je drago :D   :Heart:

----------


## morena24

a sta je s onim slikicama sta je bas onaj fotograf slikao?

----------


## Willow

čestitam  :D

----------


## uporna

Čestitam :D

----------


## bilbo7

Pa, koliko ja vidim, osim susjeda, Hrvatska se nalazi u društvu daleko mnogobrojnijih zemalja, pa je time i ovaj trostruki uspjeh slađi! 

Čestitke svima koji su sudjelovali!

----------


## baps

Svaka čast! Čestitke!  :Klap:

----------

